# Big Bubblicious, hempy style!



## mgjeans (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, you guy have a nice place here..I'm a moderator at another site and heard you guys had been talking hempy over here. So I thought I would share one of my creations.
Here is one that I got from Crossing Nirvana's Big Bud male with a Nirvana Bubblicious Female. 
I call her Big Bubblicious. The plant packs on alot of weight and rock hard buds like the Big Bud parent, but has a smoother smoke and sweeter smell like the Bubblicious mom.... This one has about three weeks to go, and is planted in 100% perlite.


----------



## ghengiskhan (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh man that looks great, did you fim or top it? What nutrients/supplements?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 24, 2008)

My god mg, that is one beautiful plant! Can i have some specifics on the grow?

Tom


----------



## stamdima (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn .. this grow is illegal .. dont post nasty plants like this 1 .. 
Good Grow ! lol


----------



## mgjeans (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is some more info for you guys.
She was not topped, just tied her over.
As far a Nutes....
Nutrients I use-- Botanicare
For vegg I use Pure Blend Pro Grow, and Cal Mag, and Sweet. 
For Flower I use Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom,
Sweet, and Cal Mag. The Cal Mag I will stop using 3 weeks before harvest.
I'm growing her and 5 others under a 600 watt Galaxy switchable ballast.
I also have two, 125 watt high output fluorescents in the room with the plants for additional blue spectrum for leaf growth..


----------



## mgjeans (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a close up of one of the buds, she still has two more weeks to go.


----------



## ElementSpark (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice!
I am currently came across some Bubblicious clones. The amount of crystals compared to my other Northern lights strain is ridiculously more.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah just wait for those hairs to turn amber brotha!


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they are well cured by now and smoked LOL


----------



## bleubeard (Sep 25, 2008)

great seeing hempys. looks like the same buckets i found at wallymart. whats your feeding schedule with the all perlite?


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 26, 2008)

haha o yeah his original post date, yeah probably smoked all of it already I know I would have


----------



## williewill420 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is this the bubblicious from nirvana seeds? I have some in veg right now


----------

